# Wide brakes for 90s look bindings



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I have some look pivot heels on a pair of Hart f17 skis. The old straight skis don't ever come out except for the rare retro day. So I was thinking of putting that binding on a 125 under foot ski. Are there any brakes that are wide enough or any recommend ways of bending them?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the pivot and not the fks...right? The pivot wide brake are really hard to come by...obviously when they were a new binding, skis were much more narrow than today. You might find something but its doubtful...they are also prone to getting screwed up and are very hard to bend correctly. You could always go with binding leashes but dont.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

It is the aluminium pivot. Not sure the model, I'd have to dig them out. I see they sell a wide brakes for pivot heels but I'm not sure they will fit such an old binding.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevermind, you're good if its like the ones sold today. The heel piece frame and base plate on the new binding is the same as the old. I thought you were talking about a different model from look. 

You may want to get them tested before you bother with a remount. Those bindings are bomber but you'll want to make sure they are still safe to use.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is some photos of the binding. They are kinda dusty.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

All of the brakes I've found have the steel rods to attach to the binding not the aluminium like my binding has. Is there a brake I can buy. I was also considering taking the brake apart and bending my own brakes out of some steel rod.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Awww... Picture is worth a thousand words. Those ARE the bindings i thought you were taking about in my first post. Hard to find big brakes...they made them for the wide rossi bandits and other "pow" skis from that era. Additionally, those might not be indemnified...which means shops wont work on them. If they are on the rossi/look indemnification list for 17-18 they wont be there much longer because of their age. Good bindings but as a certified look tech id say its time to retire them.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Wear a leash?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I was thinking about retiring them too, or rather keeping my retro skis mounted. Bummer I guess I'm looking for bindings. Maybe the look pivot 14?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I bought some pivot 14s. A few bucks under $200 for the pair. 2015-16 new old stock. I hope they are as solid as the old ones.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I have an old (90'S era) pair of Fischer GTS 205 cm with about 2mm of sidecut and a simple tele cable binding with leather lace-up boots that are dedicated to skiing Sand Dunes. They also make Ski Cooper really fun again on the 4-6" powder day. Keep the retro setup and seek the conditions that suit them.


----------

